# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Ножик

## Dogboy182

I bought this Yugoslavian made Mauser a few years ago, (long before i started russian), and i saw that, on the bayonet that came with it, it had some crazy writing. Just now, i remembered the writing, and decided to take a look at it. Low and behold, it's cyrillic! with the exeption of one letter. it reads 
ПРЕДУЗЕ*Е.   
The * represents a Symbol that looks like a Ч, exept the Ч is upside down and the verticle line is crossed like a T. Somewhat like this
_
|_
| | ....  ::   but that's a very poor enterpretation of it. I know this isn't the "yugoslavian" forum, but this was about as close as it gets. 
Does anyone have any clues as to what this means ?

----------


## al

There are two similar letters in Serbian alphabet:  Ђ/ђ, which is pronounced roughly like Russian 'дзь'.  Ћ/ћ, which is pronounced like 'чь'

----------

it's the bottom one, but it's written in all capitol letters. Does anybody know what this word means ? i looked for yuogoslavian/serbian translators online, and even the fact that i didn't find any doesn't matter, because i dont know how i would type the  Ћ. Know any serbian/yugo freinds ?

----------

предузеће — undertaking, sponsor, enterprise, job, firm, concern  http://www.juga.com/engyu/default.asp

----------


## Tu-160

Now I understand why there are so many Guests in this forum   ::

----------


## Pravit

> it's the bottom one, but it's written in all capitol letters. Does anybody know what this word means ? i looked for yuogoslavian/serbian translators online, and even the fact that i didn't find any doesn't matter, because i dont know how i would type the  Ћ. Know any serbian/yugo freinds ?

 You could just copy and paste it or however you did it to get it into this post.

----------


## EffMah

The letter is in the character map, at  
Start>All Programs>Accessories>System Tools>Character Map

----------


## Dogboy182

the first guest was me, dogboy. And, cool. i guess i know what it means, but it doesn't make much sense on a knife.

----------


## MasterAdmin

The guests are here because all additional language forums (beyond Russian) are open for guests. I believe this would bring more discussions while we are beta testing.

----------


## Ljosha

> I bought this Yugoslavian made Mauser a few years ago, (long before i started russian), and i saw that, on the bayonet that came with it, it had some crazy writing. Just now, i remembered the writing, and decided to take a look at it. Low and behold, it's cyrillic! 
> Does anyone have any clues as to what this means ?

 Предузеће/Preduzeće ("The Enterprise") is (was) a major weaponry factory and arsenal. 
The Preduzeće 44 Arsenal, located in Kragujevac, Federal People's Republic of Yugoslavia, was rebuilt after WW2 on the site of the old Kragujevac Arsenal, by the communists who had taken over in 1945.  It was expanded during the first 5 year plan 1947-52 into a major industrial complex including a power plant, an automotive plant making motorcycles, engines, auto parts and eventually in the sixties the Yugo car, an electrical supply factory making light bulbs, appliances, generators, switchgear, and other items.  In 1953, Preduzece 44 or P44 became Zavodi Crvena Zastava and was a "worker managed" (semi-private) corporation. 
Collectively known as the RED Banner Works, it was destroyed by US bombing in 1998.  
Here is some links about the weaponry produced there http://www.carbinesforcollectors.com/sks.htm http://www.marstar.ca/Y-E-48+.htm http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/s ... page4.html 
I think your rifle is mentioned there.

----------


## Tambakis

my uncle has a knife or something like that, he swears its russian just because of the cyrillic. he's a special guy.  ::

----------

